# Husband Bored



## Latinbeauty787 (Oct 10, 2009)

I had my daughter nine weeks ago. About two weeks ago my husband and I started having sex again. It is still a little painful for me to have sex so the only position I have let him do is with him being on top. Today he stopped in the middle of us having sex and left the room. He said he was bored because I didnt want to do anything else. Before I was pregnant we had sex a couple of times a day in various locations and positions throughout the house, so I understand were he is coming from. But I just had a baby and I am not completely healed physically or emotionally. How can I make him understand that I need a little bit of time. Him getting up in the middle of us having sex is unexcusable and really hurt my feelings.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Mr*

As a man - I would not do that to my wife. Very not nice. 

I think you should tell him he needs to treat you the way he wants to be treated. I am CERTAIN, you ask him to stop in the middle because you are bored, he is going to be very, very upset. 

I also think it is fair to talk about foreplay and making each other feel good in ways that you both like, that are NOT painful to you. 

Sorry for you - that was mean for him to do. 







Latinbeauty787 said:


> I had my daughter nine weeks ago. About two weeks ago my husband and I started having sex again. It is still a little painful for me to have sex so the only position I have let him do is with him being on top. Today he stopped in the middle of us having sex and left the room. He said he was bored because I didnt want to do anything else. Before I was pregnant we had sex a couple of times a day in various locations and positions throughout the house, so I understand were he is coming from. But I just had a baby and I am not completely healed physically or emotionally. How can I make him understand that I need a little bit of time. Him getting up in the middle of us having sex is unexcusable and really hurt my feelings.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

his behavior is not acceptable, he is being selfish. a total lack of compassion for your body and its need to heal after having a child.


----------



## Mattie J (Sep 1, 2009)

Amen Mem! Tell your husband to read the many threads on this board where husbands are being deprived of all intimacy with their wives and he will quickly see how fortunate he is. It sounds like you guys had a very high standard of intimacy and this of course is what he is acustomed to. Let him know that you would like to get back to that too but that you need some time to heal plus you are adjusting to an entirely new family dynamic (I'm assuming that this is your first child). He needs to grow up and be supportive of you. I'm sure he is frustrated as well but you need to help him come around. I haven't come across too many people that are as active as you guys were, many of us would be jealous! To look at things in a positive way, he is still very much attracted to you physically post-pregnancy and is just eager to pick up where you left off, but I agree with Mem, what he did wasn't very nice at all, really a slap in the face if you ask me.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

What a jerk!


----------

